# To spay or not to spay



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

That is the question. Getting a pup soon and wanted to get opinions on this. Does it change the dogs temperament or ability to work? Fyi I am not planning to breed this dog.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Oops, sorry, found an excellent thread Gary started about this. nevermind.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/spaying-bitch-5304/


----------

